# kyllä vaan



## oloekis

Moi,

In what situations is "kyllä vaan" appropriate response? What does it mean and how does it differ from just "kyllä"?

Kiitos.


----------



## Gavril

_kyllä vaan_ looks like a variant of _kyllä vain_ (_vaan_ and _vain_ are sometimes interchanged in the spoken language). According to my dictionary, _kyllä vain_ means "certainly!" or "of course!"

I do not have a detailed knowledge of when/where _kyllä vain_ is normally used, but hopefully a Finnish speaker can help.

I did find this short example in Kielitoimiston sanakirja: _"Tunnetko hänet?" "Kyllä vain."_


----------



## Spongiformi

Sounds like an expression almost as sensible as _"Ilman muuta"_, which also means "of course", even though a direct translation would be "without anything else". Not that these sayings would be ever too logical because "of course's" another translation "_totta kai" _means "true maybe"...

I doubt the _vaan/vain_ serves any other purpose but to make the answer (_kyllä_) less curtly. Perhaps it has some kind of a history, who knows.


----------



## Jagorr

Spongiformi said:


> I doubt the _vaan/vain_ serves any other purpose but to make the answer (_kyllä_) less curtly. Perhaps it has some kind of a history, who knows.



Would you say that in the case of the greeting _"Hei vaan." _the person is trying to be less curtly? Or could this _vaan _express some kind of provocativeness? _"Hello, alright!"_


----------



## Ansku89

Jagorr said:


> Would you say that in the case of the greeting _"Hei vaan." _the person is trying to be less curtly? Or could this _vaan _express some kind of provocativeness? _"Hello, alright!"_


Not provocative at all. It's a very normal greeting in some dialects.


----------

